# Ghost AMR 7500 Rahmenbruch



## Klausi2011 (25. April 2020)

Hallo liebes Ghost Team,

an meinem AMR 7500 aus dem Jahr 2012 (Actinum Edition, grün) ist leider am Hinterbau eine Rahmenstrebe gebrochen. Direkt an der Schweißnaht der Bremsenaufnahme hat der Riss angefangen. Klar, das Bike ist nicht mehr neu, aber dafür technisch top on Schuss. Ich bin der Erstbesitzer und habe dies bei einem Händler damals gekauft - Rechnung vorhanden. Gibt es die Möglichkeit über euch an einen Hinterbau Ersatzteil zu kommen? Gerne würde ich euch dann auch Fotos und die genauen Daten zum Bike zukommen lassen. Da wir ansonsten auch noch einige andere Ghost Bikes haben, wäre es schön wenn wir das Bike erhalten könnten.
Vielen Dank.
Beste Grüße


----------



## DerHackbart (25. April 2020)

Damit sie es auch sehen hier die Verlinkung:

@GHOST_official


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GHOST_official (27. April 2020)

Servus @Klausi2011, 

ich meine du hast hierzu auch eine Email via unserem Kontaktformular gesendet. 
Auf diese habe ich dir vor etwa einer Stunde geantwortet. 

Grüße Luca


----------



## MS1980 (30. April 2020)

Das selbe hatte ich damals auch mit meinen AMR 7500, genau die selbe Stelle.  komisch ..

Mir haben sie ein neuen hinterbau zukommen lassen, kostenlos, allerdings in einer anderen Farbe. 

Umbau / einbau in der Filiale hätte ich aber bezahlen müssen, also habe ich das selber gemacht, ist aber Easy gewesen.


----------



## matt_ghost (29. Oktober 2020)

ohje scheint ein Problem zu sein. Mir ist letztes Jahr das gleiche passiert, mitten am Ochsenkopf Da ich keine Rechnung hatte und das Rad gebraucht gekauft hatte musste ich für 100€ die Sitzstrebe kaufen. Lief über eine Bikestation. Lager waren aber mit dabei.


----------



## Carpenter86 (24. Juli 2021)

@GHOST_official

Einen schönen guten Morgen, 

Am Wochenende wars dann auch bei meinem Schwiegervater so weit. Es ist an Rahmen was gebrochen. Sein AMR ist aus dem Jahr 2007.

Da das Rad und Er schon einiges runtergeschrubbt haben an Kilometern würden wir das gute Stück gerne erhalten. Können wir denn Rahmenteile von neueren AMR- Modellen verwenden? Gibts es überhaupt noch irgendwo teile? Bisher hab ich tatsächlich nur einige Rahmen von 2012+ gefunden. 

Ich hab auch eine Nachricht über die ghost-webseite geschrieben. Aber vll ist hier ja auch wer der oder universum jemand der jemand kennt der helfen kann 😀

Danke und ein schönes Wochenende allen!


----------



## Elwood_huang (19. September 2021)

@Carpenter86 

Bevor ihr das Ding verschrottet...ich hätte noch interesse an der Sitzstrebe.. (bei meinem Carver VP3 gerissen..das war zumindest baugleich zum Ghost 7500 aus dem gleichen baujahr-- vielleicht geht da ja Mix and Match


----------

